

Elasticsearch (now Elastic) acquires Found - mreddy
https://www.elastic.co/blog/welcome-found

======
cmadan
Hopefully they can add high availability clusters in regions other than US
East (which is the only region which has high availability clusters right
now).

~~~
brasetvik
Hi,

Found-founder here. You can pick HA in eu-west-1 as well, and we've been
battle testing a solution for other regions for some time now, and it'll soon
be generally available.

The issue is that a lot of regions only have two availability zones, and
having a third is important to prevent split brain scenarios. (Our solution to
that involves using ZooKeeper.)

~~~
cmadan
Thanks for the reply! I'll look out for it. Need it for the southeast
datacenter (Singapore)

~~~
brasetvik
If you reach out to support, we can get you settled right away. :)

